# Frontier and it's Built in Tranny Cooler



## AzPete (Apr 12, 2007)

I have a 2002 Frontier Crew Cab Long bed with 50K miles. I am planning to start towing a Fun Finder travel trailer which is around 2500lb. empty. 
I wanted to install an auxilary transmission cooler but the Nissan dealer in Arizona told me that Frontiers and other Nissan trucks already have a tranny cooler build in the radiator and it is enough to tow my trailer. No need for auxilary cooler. Anybody had that kind of reply from a dealer? Thanks. Az Pete.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Welcome aboard,

I don't have an '02, but if you have an automatic transmission then I'm pretty sure you have one built into the radiator. You can verify this by the smaller additional transmission lines running into and out of the radiator (3/8" or 1/2" O.D. lines as opposed to the larger standard coolant hoses). 
Also, what is your listed towing capacity for the engine? 4-Cylinder or V6?

The 2nd gens ('05-'07) have additional external transmission coolers as standard I believe (my '05 does), so that would be the only time I heard any reply like that from a dealer in regards to no need for an auxiliary cooler. At 2,500 lbs. I would think that you would be fine, just keep an eye on your temperature. If you want piece of mind, then by all means add one, but you may not need it. 

Living in Az. myself I would of added one if my truck didn't already come with one stock just for my own piece of mind. I'm out all the time in the desert and up on the Rim with decent loads and occasional towing with no problems. Hopefully another local member with your particular set-up will chime in, more so due to the rather significant changes made between our two engines and cooling systems.

BTW, which dealer? Might want to call a different one or two. 

Welcome Again, Z


----------



## AzPete (Apr 12, 2007)

Z_Rated said:


> Welcome aboard,
> 
> I don't have an '02, but if you have an automatic transmission then I'm pretty sure you have one built into the radiator. You can verify this by the smaller additional transmission lines running into and out of the radiator (3/8" or 1/2" O.D. lines as opposed to the larger standard coolant hoses).
> Also, what is your listed towing capacity for the engine? 4-Cylinder or V6?
> ...


Thanks for the reply. My Frontier is Automatic,V-6 and rated to tow 5000lb. So, I should be fine. I just did not know they could put a tranny cooler into the radiator. I assume it is an expensive radiator to replace if needed to. AzPete.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Nah, it's standard practice for automatics. Couple hundred from Autozone with a lifetime warranty. Z


----------



## Tent2TT (Jun 22, 2007)

What dealers have you found here that are helpful? I am in Phoenix and have called four Nissan dealerships here and NONE of them could confirm that there is any built-in transmission and engine oil cooler in the 07 Frontier. I am feeling really frustrated that they don't seem to know jack squat about their own product--and I have even spoken with guys in the service departments! This is my situation--any advice is great appreciated:
I am planning to tow a 17' travel trailer or Scamp or Escape fifth wheel (both which are specially designed for compact trucks, so don't freak out on me and tell me it can't be done...these have a GVWR of under 5,000 lbs. and are often paired with Tacoma SR5s). Plan to take it on backroads, up hills, etc. (but I do not want a Titan or Tundra or other large truck...I just need to tow about 6-8 times a year, not all the time and like the compacts). 

Test drove a Nissan Frontier NISMO 4 x 4 (AT) with a max tow rating of 6,100 lbs. and a Tacoma SR5 4 x 4 (AT) with a max tow rating of 6,300 lbs. I can tell that the Tacoma is a great truck, but strongly prefer the ride and smoother engine performance of the Frontier. However, the Tacoma can be ordered with a tow package which includes: 130 AMP alternator, transmission oil cooler, engine oil cooler, heavy duty battery, and a 7 pin hardwired hitch receiver with converter. 
The Frontier doesn't offer this option. Only two Nissan salespeople have bothered to note down what the Tacoma offers to see if the Frontier can be similarly spec'd. What I have been told is that the Nissan dealership can install all the same options EXCEPT the 130 AMP alternator. They said the only option with that would be to install an aftermarket 130 AMP alternator, which they do NOT recommend because it might create electrical problems. 

I have 4 questions: 

1. Are the Nissan dealerships telling me the truth about being able to install the engine oil cooler and transmission oil cooler? 
2. How crucial is having a 130 AMP alternator for the towing use I have detailed above? Will it hurt me to not have it? Would having a heavy-duty battery paired with a non-130 AMP alternator create any problems? 
3. Why would an aftermarket 130 AMP alternator possibly cause electrical problems? 
4. Is it true that there is already a built-in transmission and engine oil cooler? Why are the dealers and their service departments telling me there isn't and that I can pay extra to get them--are they trying to charge me for something the truck already has or do they not know #@%& about their products?

Thanks to anyone out there who can explain this... I am anxious to buy, but want to be sure I know what I am getting (or not getting)!


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

In general, the electrical loads added by trailer towing do not require a higher output alternator. The added loads consist mostly of additional lights on the trailer, a possible charging circuit for the trailer battery, and some power for the electric brakes (if equipped). The brakes would be an intermittent load that would be covered by the battery if the alternator output is low. The base alternator is 110 amp output. I do not think the added 20 amps is critical or a deal breaker. I'd get the heavy duty battery if it's a $20.00 dollar or less difference from the standard battery. Otherwise, get a heavy duty battery when the original equipmant battery dies.

If you want to know for sure what coolers are installed you need to look. As mentioned previously there will be some smaller diameter lines coming from the radiator if it has a built in cooler. Look behind the grill and in front of the radiator and see what other coolers (finned tube assemblies) are present. The air conditioner condenser should be immediately in front of the radiator and the auxilliary coolers in front of the condensor. Track their lines back to the sorce. You may see an engine oil cooler, a transmission oil cooler, and even a power steering cooler. 

I'm not a fan of dealer installed equipment. Are the dealer installed parts Nissan parts intended for dealer installation or are they aftermarket parts? If they are aftermarket parts will the dealer warranty them the same as the truck (even if they are Nissan parts will he warranty them)? Are you paying dealer labor rates for something you can do youself?

Steve


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Like the rocketman said, there are 3 aux coolers in front of the condenser. 1) trans, 2) eng oil, 3) pwr strg. There is also a trans cooler in the lower header tank in the radiator if you have an auto trans. As far as adding a 3rd trans cooler goes, I think it would be overkill. If you wanted to, you could replace the factory trans aux cooler with a bigger aftermarket one to ease your concern of trans temp control when towing. That would work in your favor. PS, make sure you have a good inverter for your travel trailer. 20 more amps is no big deal as far as alt output goes, and get the GOOD batteries. To AzPete, get the aux trans cooler for your 02.


----------



## Tent2TT (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks, AZrocketman and Nissanmadness,

When I called Nissan (the company), I spoke with some "Customer Support" rep who knew nothing about the trucks, put me on hold forever to look up the specification for that vehicle and returned to report that there was no transmission oil cooler built-in. I did look for little wires running into the radiator when I test drove...saw some little things going in toward the upper left of the radiator, but really couldn't tell what I was looking at for certain.


----------



## Hackker (Aug 5, 2005)

Tent2TT said:


> When I called Nissan (the company), I spoke with some "Customer Support" rep who knew nothing about the trucks, put me on hold forever to look up the specification for that vehicle and returned to report that there was no transmission oil cooler built-in. I did look for little wires running into the radiator when I test drove...saw some little things going in toward the upper left of the radiator, but really couldn't tell what I was looking at for certain.


When I was shopping for a Tacoma/Frontier I had a few questions that the dealer couldn't answer, so I called Nissan directly. The person on the phone didn't know either (forget what I asked them, might have been if the exhaust was stainless), but took my info and said they would call back. A few days later I was shocked that they actually DID call back with the info.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

It's pretty bad when the seller's can't tell you much about the product. I ran into the same thing. But it doesn't mean the product is bad. It just represents poor training on the part of the dealership. They should know more than just how to fill out sales forms. I still wouldn't own anything else than the Frontier, even if the salesman was blind, deaf and dumb.


----------



## Tent2TT (Jun 22, 2007)

We just bought our NISMO 4 x 4 with fosgate, traction package, sunroof, bed ext carpet floormats for $300 below invoice (not including taxes, $55 doc fee and registration). How did we do? Have to say, because of how several of the 4 x 4s drove, we were going to get a 4 x 2 until we drove this particular one... creampuff! Powerful, smooth and now we can really take the UT backroads (staying on trails though... we will not do more damage to the ecology than driving a petroleum-fueled vehicle already does)!


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Congrats and welcome aboard! Sounds like a great deal, enjoy. Z


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Good deal, hope you enjoy the truck for many years and miles!


----------



## Tent2TT (Jun 22, 2007)

Z_Rated said:


> Congrats and welcome aboard! Sounds like a great deal, enjoy. Z



Thanks, Z and nissanmadness... your input has been very helpful! We are very excited!


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

If interested, we have meets with statewide '05+ owners in Az to share knowledge, experience and ask questions as well as off-road trips, I can let you know. Z


----------



## Tent2TT (Jun 22, 2007)

Z_Rated said:


> If interested, we have meets with statewide '05+ owners in Az to share knowledge, experience and ask questions as well as off-road trips, I can let you know. Z


That sounds like fun! Would love to be in the loop, thank you.


----------

